# Any idea on what year?



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi just wondering if anyone has an approximate year of manufacture on this please?

The Movement has 2609 AH written on it

thanks


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

my guess is 1950


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

The 70's good solid movement in that, seen in many Sekonda's also.

Just serviced one of mine.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks gents...do you know if the face is paper?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Take a look example year is 75

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Raketa_2609_HA

Dial will be painted and no paper involved.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

cheers again


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jonmarkel said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone has an approximate year of manufacture on this please?
> 
> The Movement has 2609 AH written on it
> 
> thanks


 I could be wrong but my understanding is that *Сделано в России* (Made in Russia) was used after the the USSR was dissolved in 1991 prior to which the watch would have had *Cделанные в СССР* (Made in USSR).


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

looks a bit old to be 1990's but if thats the case thanks very much for info


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jonmarkel said:


> looks a bit old to be 1990's but if thats the case thanks very much for info


 As I said I could be wrong and no doubt someone more knowledgeable on the subject then myself will be able to clarify the matter :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

lol its not that big an issue mate i appreciate the time people take to reply so thankyou


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Jonmarkel said:


> looks a bit old to be 1990's but if thats the case thanks very much for info


 Mach is correct it is post 1991, I would guess at 1994 :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

This movement was in production for years, and I concur with Mach - technically Russia didn't exist before 1991, so post 91 is probable


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Unless of course it was made before the 1917 revolution :laugh:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

As Mach said, post 1991. Older design though: here it is in the 1989 Raketa catalogue but with a gold plated caes:










https://picasaweb.google.com/113098239036073221216/1989#5517478530439133186

And here it is in the 1992 catalogue!










https://picasaweb.google.com/113098239036073221216/199203#5514839696685584290


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

A decent link here to some old Raketa catalogues: http://www.raketa.com/catalogs/

It's even still in the 1998 one...


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

WOW thanks for all the time you have all spent on this date issue very informative


----------

